# Moral dilemma



## a.member (Jan 5, 2007)

*Would you report regular drink drivers*​
yes4389.58%no510.42%


----------



## a.member (Jan 5, 2007)

I have created a new user account solely for this poll, i am a regular here but am doing this at work so do not want to be tied to my usual forum login.
I know of a group of people i work with who without fail get drunk at lunch on a friday and drive home.
I know this will happen, yet again, today.
I know these people have families and mortgages, but need the use of a car for work.
I am sick and tired of seeing this, but am in a quandry as to do anything about it, if i didn't know them i would not hesitate.
Basically if charged there lives will change, and to that end i feel guilt, although i have not yet done anything about it.

So, if you could kindly fill in the poll i would appreciate it.

I know what i should do, and as said if i didn't know them i would have no doubts about the correct course of action.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes, absolutely and totally without doubt.

Many, many reasons for this including:

"what if they kill themselves"
"what if they kill someone else"

Although personally I would inform them first that if I saw them continuing to do it I would report them to the police. If, having been warned , they continued then I would feel no remorse for them - serves them right.

After all, I don't want them crashing into me or anyone I care about becasue they are drunk!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I agree its a tricky one... but they're a danger. If they start the session KNOWING that they're going to drink-drive, there is absolutely no excuse.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A.MEMBER you have a PM


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

I feel for ya, I've got a mate who seems to be doing this more and more, and I totally despise him for it.
I've got a close group of friends, others take my stance, yet some are happy for a free lift home after a night out!

I initially talked to him, he denied it.

Next time he did it I gave him an earful - was assured that was it.

Then I saw him out drinking, and he said he was leaving the car (his mums, doesnt even own 1 himself) in car park overnight - suprise suprise I saw the car 4 hours later parked outside a fast food place near where we both live.

I told my mrs - who's a copper. She read him the riot act, and said if she ever saw him out at night she'd pull him on suspicion - he even told her the reg plates of the cars he drives.

I'm not aware he's done it since - but then as he lies so much about it, and I don't go out as much (TT repair bills!!!!) its harder to catch him.

I've tried to be nice, he's too selfish to give a damn - as are most drunk drivers.

If I ever see him or am 100% sure he's doing it again, I'm ringing crimestoppers.

My reasons - if he did ever take a life with his actions, I'd feel so much more guilty for not averting it (even if its not my fault), than I would for making him lose his license.

If you wanna stay annoymous to the people involved, then just tell crimestoppers when and where it happens. Maybe if they see a cop car parked up nearby they'll come to there senses - if not, they'll get what they deserve.

My 2 pence anyway

Mike


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Yes, absolutely and totally without doubt.
> 
> Many, many reasons for this including:
> 
> ...


What he said...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Gizmo750 said:


> Yes, absolutely and totally without doubt.
> 
> Many, many reasons for this including:
> 
> ...


Ditto above......although I would have liked to have another tick box which said would you confront them about it, and maybe another tick box asking would you tell the boss first.

Awkward situation, but I'd feel as guilty as them should they kill someone. I can hear myself saying, "I coulda stopped that !"


----------



## a.member (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry, omission on my part. Two of them are my bosses.
Confrontation is not in the equation as it would mark my cards for the rest of my career here.
technically it may be the correct first step, but sadly not viable as we all know how the system works....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

A tipoff to Crimestoppers / local plod would be your best bet I reckon, with where and when (and maybe even the type of cars).


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

If you'd rather say something but can't, then how about an annonymous letter/email (depending on how many people work in your company).

Or alert the pub (not sure how interested they'll be seeing as they're paying customers but you never know).

Or go and talk to local police, they seem to becoming more pro-active with regards to advising people about car theft, and sending burglars xmas cards saying their being watched.
Maybe they'd happily send a polite warning letter to those concerned advising them to pack it up before they get nicked.

Mike


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

a.member said:


> Sorry, omission on my part. Two of them are my bosses.
> Confrontation is not in the equation as it would mark my cards for the rest of my career here.
> technically it may be the correct first step, but sadly not viable as we all know how the system works....


Ahhh, bugger ! That does cancel the confrontations then - they'll make your life hell otherwise.

In that case - yes I'd grass the f'kers. They should be examples to the rest of the workers being boss men/women !! Some off these people think they just rule the roost because of their positions, and can make up laws when and where they please.

I'm ticking yes - grass them up !


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

How would you feel if, driving home pi$$ed, one of them knocked over your wife/husband/girlfriend/boyfriend/son/daughter/mother/father/cat/dog/etc?

Knowing that you could have done something that could well have prevented it ...

Now imagine that it's not YOUR wife/husband/etc, but someone else's. How would that person feel about you, knowing that you could have prevented the accident to their loved one.

Or, you could make a quick call to crimestoppers or Mr local PC Plod, anonymously of course giving them the necessary info.

Seems like a no-brainer to me. Make that call.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I am not advocating drink-driving in anyway, but are you sure that they are over the limit when it comes time to go home?

For example, if you have a couple of lagers at 1.00pm, chances are that it will have cleared your system by 5.00pm. Of course, if they are necking a few shots aswell, then disregard what I have just said and make that call.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

bilbos said:


> I am not advocating drink-driving in anyway, but are you sure that they are over the limit when it comes time to go home?
> 
> For example, if you have a couple of lagers at 1.00pm, chances are that it will have cleared your system by 5.00pm. Of course, if they are necking a few shots aswell, then disregard what I have just said and make that call.


Only one way to find out - grass 'em up, and get PC plod to test 'em on the way out off the pub.


----------



## a.member (Jan 5, 2007)

bilbos said:


> I am not advocating drink-driving in anyway, but are you sure that they are over the limit when it comes time to go home?
> 
> For example, if you have a couple of lagers at 1.00pm, chances are that it will have cleared your system by 5.00pm. Of course, if they are necking a few shots aswell, then disregard what I have just said and make that call.


I see where you are coming from, but i can tell you when they have left to go home.
I don't have to see them to know they have left, the smell in the corridor to get to the car park tells me so.
They are not the sort to down lager, it's shorts.


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

Shorts!!!

Do the decent thing mate and call it in. If ya don't wanna, feel free to PM some number plates, drinking locations and a name or two, and I'll gladly ring up and get the morons off the streets.

Mike


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

I agree with Mw22, maybe the safest thing , career wise, is to get someone to speak to them about it, give them a warning, then if they carry on and get done itÂ´s no worry to you, plus it getÂ´s some idiots off the roads.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a question for a.member

Have you ever witnessed the aftermath of a drink/drive accident? We can all make mistakes but drinking and driving is absolutely anathema.










Joe


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

You could look at this if you need a better idea of what Joe just said.

http://www.helpjacqui.com/pdf/jacqui.pdf


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

There is a longer reply to your question taking in a lot of the points already raised by other members, and I agree with these points; the result is nevertheless the same. Do something about your colleagues but be careful with regard to your employment. Do it in such a way as to not jeopardise your ability to support your family.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just ask your self one question 
How will you feel if they kill a child on ther drunken way home and you know you may have been able to stop it happening :?: 
No body is making them do this and there is no reason for them to drink and drive it is there choice they know what they are doing and will have only them self to blame for what happens if you shop them 
I know I would not hesitate


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I wouldn't warn them, why should you get any greif especially if they are your supervisors they are obviously big enough and daft enough to know better. Phone up the local dibble anon about half an hour before they are due to leave giving them time to sit up either close to the pub or their home address

You will never know what you may have prevented but god forbid you'll have many a sleepless night if you let it continue and something does happen.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Report them for the same reasons already put. If you feel like you can't do it, i'm sure if you PM'd reg numbers / cars, times and locations to a few people here, someone would do it for you.


----------



## a.member (Jan 5, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Is this driving back to work from the pub after Friday lunch? Or just driving home after work (after having walked to the pub at lunch)?

If it's the first then it's easy for the police just to be doing "random checks" of pub patrons when people are getting into drivers seats of cars on their way back to work. (i.e. dob them in anon and get the police to stake-out the pub)

If it's the latter then it's more complicated but by the sounds of it you still feel they are way over the drink driving limit - although again tell the local police to wait on their route home (with regestration numbers obviously) and follow them for a bit and pull them over for another "random drink driving" test.

Either way - they need the $hit scaring out of them.

Funny how drink driving is an absolute no-no but speeding isn't classed in the same category. You get people saying "sorry you have been caught speeding" when you get points - like it's not a crime. But if you get caught drink driving most people say you're stupid and diserve everything you get. It's like the government have got this speeding kills thing all tits-up.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> Is this driving back to work from the pub after Friday lunch? Or just driving home after work (after having walked to the pub at lunch)?
> 
> If it's the first then it's easy for the police just to be doing "random checks" of pub patrons when people are getting into drivers seats of cars on their way back to work. (i.e. dob them in anon and get the police to stake-out the pub)
> 
> ...


Drinking and driving is dangerous, no matter where or when. Speed isn't dangerous. The misuse of speed is dangerous.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

TTonyTT said:


> How would you feel if, driving home pi$$ed, one of them knocked over your wife/husband/girlfriend/boyfriend/son/daughter/mother/father/cat/dog/etc?
> 
> Knowing that you could have done something that could well have prevented it ...
> 
> ...


Spot on. My thoughts exactly.

I'd send an anon letter to the local station detailing times, car reg details and location of pub.

Crimestoppers are next to useless as they aren't local and so have no local knowledge. I raised something once and f'all was ever done about it.

If you ignore it ~ you can live with the consequences can you? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mw22 said:


> If ya don't wanna, feel free to PM some number plates, drinking locations and a name or two, and I'll gladly ring up and get the morons off the streets.


Ditto to that. If you're worried about repercussions PM me all the details and I'll gladly report them without hesitation! Last year I shopped two people I know well for the exact same reason, and having seen first hand the devestation caused from drink driving I wouldn't hesitate to do it again.

One word of caution though, your IP address of your computer appears to be static - so if I can see who your real username is, then your works IT dept will be able to in their web logs. Once you have dealt with your quandry, let me know and I'll delete this thread from the database. This will avoid any possible repercussions via your web log at work.

Cheers


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

spain said:


> You could look at this if you need a better idea of what Joe just said.
> 
> http://www.helpjacqui.com/pdf/jacqui.pdf


Think that says it all. horrendus.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Do not confront them! It will lead to more aggrovation for you prersonally and professionally from the sound of it.

Stay anonymous and phone Crimestoppers as has been suggested, after all it's not your problem it's thiers!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What do you mean they get drank? How drank is drank? Do they fall over when back in the office? Do they get sick?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> One word of caution though, your IP address of your computer appears to be static - so if I can see who your real username is, then your works IT dept will be able to in their web logs. Once you have dealt with your quandry, let me know and I'll delete this thread from the database. This will avoid any possible repercussions via your web log at work.
> 
> Cheers


Who is it then Kev? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > One word of caution though, your IP address of your computer appears to be static - so if I can see who your real username is, then your works IT dept will be able to in their web logs. Once you have dealt with your quandry, let me know and I'll delete this thread from the database. This will avoid any possible repercussions via your web log at work.
> ...


LOL, I was waiting for somebody to ask that. Not that I would anyway, but data protection stops me from revealing it i'm afraid!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

'data protection' ~ how very Corporate kmp! :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think I know who he is. But I don't understand why he is hiding his identity and not posting with his usual name.


----------

